# removing the steering rack (not column)



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi all:

I'm currently trying to remove and replace a bad/leaking steering rack (gear, not the column). I have it completely detached, but I can't find a passageway through which I can pull it out of the engine compartment. Before I go tearing into the engine compartment and start removing things that should probably stay connected, has anyone here ever tried this on one of these cars? If so, how did you do it????


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Once the racks all loose, move it all the way through the driver's side tie rod hole first until the passenger side tie rod is out, then move it back towards the passenger side to get the driver's side out.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well on mine (yes I know different gen) I pulled it through the driver's side wheel.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Different gen, same concept. It should work for him in the same manner as yours and mine did.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Is it possible that the engine compartment has changed significantly between '89 and '90 models? I just tried what you two suggested but I still can't get it out. I'm having clearance problems with the transmission and the transmission mount. Do you think that Nissan changed the design with the '90 model to make it easier to get the rack out?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

When I did mine it looked utterly impossible to withdraw it. It is just a matter of twisting it just right so it goes through the wheel well. Yes it is a cox sucker but just go slowly and deal with any obstructions as they appear. And swear and throw tools if that helps!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

In the event that this doesn't work, remove the torque straps from the engine's brackets so that the engine can swing back and forth. If you have to, loosen the bottom mount as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*Resolution*

Well, here's how the story ends...

After struggling with it for a week or so, I finaly said, "screw it!", and brought it to a local shop to swap it out. $280 later it's done  . It took them over 4 hours to do it.

They tried to remove the rear transmission mount to rock the motor/tranny forward for clearance, but the mounting bolts had been welded in by the previous owner. They had to remove the entire mount assembly to make enough clearance. This involved removing the exhaust and the crossmember as well. The guy who did the work said he was considering removing a drive axel also but it finally came loose. I know these guys pretty well and trust that they weren't taking advantage of me. And judging by the trouble I was having with it, I'm not surprised at what they had to do.

I hope I never have to do this again!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

not bad, it cost me $1000 Canadian to get my steering rack and replaced. They too couldnt get the damn thing out, it took them like 6 hours.

-Nick


----------

